# HOT magnums...



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i've been having the biggest problem with tiny particulate matter floating in the water in my tank. it's EVERYWHERE, millions, and millions of particles floating. i keep changing the filter floss in my aquaclear HOB, but no luck, it keeps coming back. i looked at diatom filters, but they sound complicated and loud (not an option, i live in a tiny suite-style dorm room with 5 other people)

so i'm looking at HOT magnums, specifically for their water polishing quality. is one too much for a 15-gallon tank? any input? stories? nightmares?

edit: the tank is planted with high light, pressurized co2, and regular fertilization. inhabitants: 1 krib, 6 harlequin rasboras, 1 endler, a few amano shrimp.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I use a HOT on my 55, along with a few other filters. They are great filters. You can also get a surface skimmer to help rid of nasty floaty stuff. They are cheaper.


----------



## JBReef (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't mean to hi-jack this thread but where can I find one of these surface skimmers? My cat's sit at the top of my tank and play in the water where my filter tube cut out is and they leave fur floating on the top water.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

HOT magnums are great filters.
For occasional polishing the micron filter does an awesome job, and the carbon/floss filter is a good all around filter - but I probably wouldn't use it to run carbon 24/7 in a planted tank (I would probably fill the media container with Matrix or zeolite or something that won't suck out your suppliments like Carbon would)
And its not too expensive online
http://www.kensfish.com/marinelandcanisterfilters.html etc

However, for a lower price, you might also consider a Hagen quick-filter cartridge unit on a power head.
I've used them to polish tanks as well.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3584+4638&pcatid=4638
and
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4644&rel=1

Maybe $50 for a HOT magnum, about $40 for a Quick Filter unit.
(wow, not as big a price difference as I thought - I guess I'd lean towards the Hot Magnum)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like the HOT magnums, but I do think its too much for a 15g tank 24/7. You could use it for a quick "water polishing" with the micron filter and then use it with the carbon cartridge on a larger 29g and up tank. Isn't there a diatom cartridge for one of the whisper filters? I think the Diatom brand filters (with the glass jars) are also too big for everday use but great for gravel washing and water polishing (getting out the fines). Having used both, IMO the magnums are much less work, but the big Diatom filters have stronger motors than the Magnum 350s. 

You should be able to fill a fine cartridge with diatomateous (sp?) earth and run it in any filter. Its just a matter of keeping the powder from getting loose in the tank.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

try not changing out the filter floss so often....as it clogs, it will filter smaller and smaller particles


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

They are good filters for the most part, I have one thats a few years old, the impeller gets clogged to often so I don't use it.

Although I have nice Rena and Fluval canister filters, so the need to fix it was slightly lower in my case.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

They are very nice filters and do an awesome job polishing the water.
However, just as it has already been suggested, in a 15 gallon tank its a little much. The HOT Magnums do put out a good amount of flow, very excessive for a 15 gallon tank. It would probably create a nice white-water rapids scene for the fish and plants. :razz:
For polishing purposes once in a while, it would work great.


----------

